# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ใบปลิวใบปลิวสวยคุณภาพ

## shops888

ในการทำธุรกิจนั้น การประชาสัมพันธ์ถือเป็นสิ่งที่สำคัญที่สุดประการหนึ่ง และถือเป็น P หนึ่งในหลักการตลาดที่ทุกคนต้องใช้ตลอดเวลา ไม่ว่าเราจะมีผลิตภัณฑ์หรือบริการดีเพียงใดก็ตาม หากว่าเราไม่ทำการประชาสัมพันธ์ ทำใบปลิวสินค้าหรือบริการของเราออกไปให้ลูกค้า ให้กลุ่มเป้าหมายได้รู้จักมักคุ้นเป็นอย่างดีแล้ว ก็ไม่มีประโยชน์อันใดเลย หากไม่มีใครรู้จักก็คงไม่มีใครมาซื้อผลิตภัณฑ์หรือบริการจากเราอยู่ดี การทำพีอาร์ก็มีหลากหลายวิธีการ หากมีงบประมาณเป็นบ้าเป็นหลัง
หน่อย ก็จะลงโฆษณา ในสื่อต่างๆ ตั้งแต่ทีวี วิทยุ สื่อสิ่งพิมพ์ต่างๆ แต่ทั้งนี้ ทั้งนั้น สื่อสิ่งพิมพ์ประเภทต่างๆก็ได้รับความนิยมมาช้านาน และเหมือนจะว่าได้ผลดีมาเป็นระยะเวลานาน นั่นก็คือการแจกใบปลิว ให้แก่ลูกค้า หรือกลุ่มเป้าหมายต่างๆ การแจกใบปลิวนี้ ส่วนใหญ่แล้วจะไปแจกสถานที่ที่มีคนอยู่เป็นจำนวนมาก เช่นตามห้างสรรพสินค้าต่างๆ หรือตามทางขึ้นลง รถไฟฟ้า หรือในบางครั้ง การแจกใบปลิวก็จะมาเสียบไว้ตามบ้านพักอาศัยก็เป็นได้ หรืออาจจะส่งมาทางไปรษณีย์ถึงบ้าน หรือถึงบริษัทต่างๆ ทั้งหมดล้วนแล้วแต่เป็นขั้นตอนแจกใบปลิวที่ได้ผลดีทั้งสิ้น ขึ้นอยู่กับแบบแผนผังของเรา สิ่งที่เราต้องการ ส่วนเค้าความของใบปลิวนั้น ส่วนใหญ่แล้วจะเป็นการโฆษณาประชาสัมพันธ์ event หรือโปรโมชั่นพิเศษต่างๆ ที่จะเกิดจากชั่วครั้งชั่วคราว มากกว่าที่จะพีอาร์สินค้าธรรมดาทั่วไป ไม่ว่าจะเป็นการแจกใบปลิว เพื่อประชาสัมพันธ์งานแสดงสินค้าหรือโปรโมชั่น พิเศษ ลดแลก แจกแถมในงานเทศกาล ครบรอบต่างๆ การแจกใบปลิวนี้ มีข้อดี คือ ลงทุนไม่เยอะ หากเทียบกับสื่อหลักอื่นๆ และสามารถเข้าถึงกลยุทธ์ที่เราต้องการได้ค่อนข้างดี เช่น หากกลุ่มเป้าหมาย เราเป็นคุณแม่ เราก็จะไปแจกใบปลิวตามโรงเรียน หากกลุ่มจุดประสงค์ เป็นคนทำงานทั่วไป ก็จะไปแจกใบปลิวตามทางขึ้นลงรถไฟฟ้า เป็นต้น แต่ข้อเสียก็อาจมี อาทิเช่น เป็นขยะเป็นภาระให้แก่ทางเดินเท้า และสังคม และผู้รับนั้น อาจจะไม่อ่านทำให้ใบปลิวที่เราแจก เปลืองเงินไปโดยเปล่าประโยชน์ได้ และในบางครั้งอาจสร้างภาพพจน์ที่ไม่ดีกับแบรนด์ หรือตราสินค้า หรือ บริการของเราเองได้ หากการแจก
ใบปลิวนั้น สร้างความรำคาญ ให้แก่ผุ้รับ ดังที่เราจะเห็นได้บางครั้งว่า ผู้แจกใบปลิว ยืนขวางทาง หรือยื่นใบปลิวมาแจกเรา แทบจะยัดใส่มือให้เรารับ ซึ่งผู้ใช้ต้องพิจารณาและปรับใช้ให้เหมาะสมกับกลุ่มความตั้งใจ โดยคำนึงถึงทุกด้าน ไม่ว่าจะเป็น ผู้แจกใบปลิว มีความเป็นตัวยงเพียงพอหรือไม่ ใบปลิวที่เราแจก สวยงาม เหมาะสม สร้างการรับรู้ได้ดีเพียงใด ปริมาณใบปลิว กลุ่มหลักช่วงเวลาและสถานที่ ที่เราจะแจกใบปลิว ทั้งหมดนี้ล้วนมีค่าทั้งสิ้น ที่จะทำให้เราใช้สื่อใบปลิว ในการกระจายข่าว ประชาสัมพันธ์ องค์กร สินค้า บริการ หรือโปรโมชั่น ของเราได้อย่างมีประสิทธิภาพ

----------

